# j-lee journal



## J-LEE (Feb 20, 2003)

*j-lee journal*

i will put my routine of each day to keep track...any comments greatly appreciated..i am working out from home.... 
        dumbell flytes on fitball      4-6   5kg 
         dumbell presses on fitball   4-6   10kg
         upright row bar   3-12   10
         bent over row bar      3-12     20 kg
         plate raises on knees    3-12  
          back rows 4 bi's  on knees      3-12
          cardio    20 mins elliptical   
          abs   sit ups on fitball


----------

